# Tool storage



## Kyle Keever (Nov 24, 2009)

I like using rubber made bins. They come in various sizes and are stackable.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I picked up one of these for cheap $$, need to be repainted
It's going in the garage & all my tools will be stored in it
Hoping to also have room for a few smaller toolboxes
I think its about 4' wide - good size
Lockable & I'm going to bolt it to the floor & wall
I'll probably build a small wood work bench to attach to the top


----------



## pyper (Jul 1, 2009)

I have a large number of small boxes. I have two of the small ones with drawers that I store screwdrivers and pliers in (one box) and wrenches (metric and sae) in. Then I have a few plastic bin type boxes. I kind of sort things out into categories. One gets scraping and prying tools. One has rivet gun, crimping tools, and so forth. The advantage to having a number of smaller boxes is that you can pick up the box and move it easy for some types of tasks -- like if I'm working on the car I just grab the box with the wrenches.

Oh, and I keep the power tools and nail guns in the cases they come with.


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

cellophane said:


> i keep being drawn to the tool totes like this


Flexible toolbags are good if you need to force stuff into small or irregular spaces on a truck.

Also, first spread out an old towel in the bag, then put in all the tools. 
That way you can lift out all the tools at once and have them spread out on the towel to use and to see what you've got. They go back in the same way.

Drawstring bags are good for fitting into available space. 

And small, custom-made cardboard boxes are useful for keeping like items together.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Cell, For your house renovation where you are in a fairly restricted area and are not so concerned about security, weather protection, or transportation, I would go for one or both of these:

Milk Crates 
I Goggled Craigslist in Louisville for “Milk Crates” and got a November 11 hit for $5 Milk Crates (authentic)

5 Gallon Buckets
Until you start getting your own Joint compound and paint in buckets, HD has a hard to beat price @ $2.34 & free shipping. You can get one or two buckets with organizers @ HD or some cheapies:
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=94868
.


----------



## cellophane (Sep 29, 2009)

thanks for the info. there is a contractor working in the house right now doing some of the bigger stuff to get the house actually up to move-in condition so open storage isnt the best option right now. i looked at a couple hard cases and never could quite find what i wanted. i ended up picking up a bag at home depot and so far it holds everything i want it to. so woo! i also grabbed some small plastic tackle boxes from wallyworld for storing screws and nuts and the like in.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

I make somewhat regular rounds of local pawn shops looking at, well-just anything. But I always am looking for more tool storage. Sometimes they do have decent tool boxes, such as Craftsman, Snap-on, Kobalt, just about any of them. I always ask them to keep an eye out if anyone pawns one in and leave my business card with them. I have bought a tool boxes by them having the owner's call me when the item comes out of pawn and I offer them more than what the pawned pricing was. So, maybe check around your local pawn shops. David


----------



## scarrylarry (Jun 1, 2010)

Hope this fit's in here for you or helps you a bit.For easy accsess to hand tools you use almost daily I like the idea of a pegboard type of set up for walls above a workbench.But do some searching on the subject,as I put the standard partical board pegboard up and found out later you can buy it in aluminium,that would prevent the oversizing of the holes over time.As far as you fellas that may have the regular type of pegboard I found some really good push in type assorted pegs from Lee Valley Tools,just do a Google search and browse their catolog.I also use Rubbermaid containers for tool storage.I find the price of new metal drawered tool boxes very price,but they are very good to have.I also picked up some free cupboars that had sliding doors on them kind like the ones i used to see in school when I was a kid.Anyway I got four of them put them on swivel wheels and can use them as workbenches and move them to where ever I would like. 
scarrylarry


----------



## cellophane (Sep 29, 2009)

I have 5 or 6 different options going right now. My Makita set is in the bag that it came in, some tools (paint supplies mostly) are in Rubbermaid bins, artsy / craftsy stuff (glue, tape, small tacks) is in a plastic toolbox, more woodworking oriented tools (chisels, saws, planes, rasps) are in their own box and so on. I do have quite a bit of stuff lying around at the moment and desperately need to do something about it. I have a 5gal bucket with a canvas bag in it for gardening supplies which is great. I picked up some tools from a co-worker that was moving but I havent had much time to sort and organize them yet. It did net me a few more tool boxes though 

On that note - how well do tools store in an un-conditioned detached garage? I.E. - no insulation, no heat / ac and at least at the moment there is a good amount of water and air penetration that I'm working towards solving. I'm worried that if I leave things out there they will corrode at a high rate and my nice tools will end up rusty junk tools. The other option is in my basement, which while not directly conditioned gets plenty of residual heat / air and stays pretty dry.


----------



## scarrylarry (Jun 1, 2010)

*cellophane*

All I can say is that dampness equalls RUST!.IMHO
woodplane


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

Cello - I like the totes - I use both the zip closed and the always open versions. I divide tools into groups - screw drivers, mixed pliers, and ratchets live in a tool box with drawers in a central location. Then I use the totes for task specific totes - I've got a general bag that has everything I want for general work. I have an 'electrical' bag with that sort of stuff. I have a plumbing bag and a painting one. 

This system works for me.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

My system is easy
Whatever flat surface I leave the tool on is where it is "stored" until I need it next  :laughing:


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

Scuba_Dave said:


> My system is easy
> Whatever flat surface I leave the tool on is where it is "stored" until I need it next  :laughing:


Damn it Dave - that's really what I do, but I sure as hell don't own up to it! Sheesh. :no:


----------



## cellophane (Sep 29, 2009)

Scuba_Dave said:


> My system is easy
> Whatever flat surface I leave the tool on is where it is "stored" until I need it next  :laughing:


that's my system more often than not...


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Leah Frances said:


> I divide tools into groups - screw drivers, mixed pliers, and ratchets live in a tool box with drawers in a central location.
> This system works for me.


Mine are divided into groups too !! :thumbup:
Tools I can easily find (usually big power tools)
Tools a little harder to find
Tools I want to find
Tools I need to find


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

Scuba_Dave said:


> Mine are divided into groups too !! :thumbup:
> Tools I can easily find (usually big power tools)
> Tools a little harder to find
> Tools I want to find
> Tools I need to find


You forgot: Tools that are hard to find but cheap to replace....

Anyone need a mini-rake, cause I have about four of them....:laughing:


----------



## itin1200 (Oct 10, 2009)

I'm a big fan of The Bucket Method. 

In fact, right now I have at least six 5 gallon buckets of tools somewhere in the house. Now If I could just find them...


----------



## FLORIDADIYDAD (Sep 2, 2010)

My father-in-law uses a large piece of plyboard attached on the wall above his workbench. He drew silhouettes of each tools and used small screw-in hooks and nails to hang everything. He puts most of his hand tools here. Easy to find what you want right away. Otherwise a small tool tray to carry what tools you need may suffice. 

The initial setup is time-consuming but for keeping things in order you can't beat it.

I am throwing my 2 cents in here becasue I assume this is a DIY forum and nto for contractors.


----------



## mikep2U (Jan 5, 2011)

I've always been kinda partial to the sturdy "bag style" setup for all my frequently used smaller tools. They're portable and seem to last unless you abuse them.

I also use a main tool storage box that stays home and is sort of a Mothership for my tools. 

Saw this bad boy the other day for those interested: Pelican 0450 Mobile Toolchest Looks like this thing could withstand a ton of abuse.


----------

